# Need info about 2 lenses please



## TylerF (Jan 29, 2010)

so i was at the antiques mall and picked up 2 lenses for 20 dollars. they looked pretty nifty. but they wouldnt let me bring my camera to try them out. i get to my car and they dont fit. great. and all sales are final. i tried searching on the web but can't find anything.

lens 1- Satter Aux. wideangle lens for AF35ML 2m-infinity

lens 2- Satter. Aux. Telephoto Lens for AF35ML    japan

thats all that is on them. they dont have any focus rings or anything. im beginning to think i messed up bad haha. any info is appreciated


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jan 29, 2010)

This is all I could find:
Photobucket | satter aux Pictures, satter aux Images, satter aux Photos


----------



## TylerF (Jan 29, 2010)

deff similar. but they dont have the attachment thing. and they have a focus ring style grip around it


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jan 29, 2010)

Most of what I say pointed to German text... Might be something for the knick-knack shelf, just tell people they were from a World War II camera


----------



## TylerF (Jan 29, 2010)

i really wish i could use them haha. when i turn the telephoto around and look through it, its an amazing fisheye. but the mount is huge


----------



## compur (Jan 29, 2010)

They're 3rd-party accessory lenses for the Canon AF35ML point & shoot camera shown here.


----------



## TylerF (Jan 29, 2010)

Gahh darn. I just wasted 20 bux then. And on top of that, the film I just picked up looks like crap lol.


----------

